
Everything Always Returns 0: Adventures in Adding “Volkswagen Mode” to FreeBSD - DominoTree
https://spun.io/2019/04/30/everything-always-returns-0-adventures-in-adding-volkswagen-mode-to-freebsd/
======
bifrost
Having done a lot of cross platform work, this is pretty neat. I'm still
laughing about calling it "Volkswagen Mode" though.

